# Woke up to my mouse cold and wobbly.



## unlikelyfather

Cleaned his tank, have him on a hot water bottle. All of a sudden he seems really skinny, even though he's been weighty before now. Since I gave him the water bottle he's moving around more and eating.

Sigh... I think this is the end of his rope, guys. I'm just doing my best to keep him comfortable. I don't know what could have caused this, I don't think it's disease since his lungs sound crystal clear and he was climbing his ceiling last night. It was really sudden, I think something internally has gone wrong or that he's somehow ingested something poisonous. No idea how it would've happened.

I'm trying to keep Ras away from him anyway, but I'm afraid Ras has been in the same airspace every day for the past week. Fingers crossed that it's something isolated just to LD and that Ras won't catch anything.


----------



## 1a1a

Apparently mice can get cold http://australianratforum.com/forum/showthread.php?13330-Dying-mice!


----------



## mink

I had a mouse do that once when my fiance' had the A/C up too high! We took him out in a box in the warm sun and gave him warm water and he perked up slowly and was back to normal after a couple hours, he lived another 6 months or so.


----------



## Rodents=Love256

I had mice do this before. 

This might be the end of the line, or it could be something that can be cured. 

What I did was force them to drink water, it most of flushed their system of whatever was the matter. I used an eye dropper and stuck it in her tiny mouth and made her drink. After ten minutes she was okay again. I had to force her to drink a few times.

Also, if he is cold its important to get him warm. A heating pad will do good. Or just hold him in cupped hands and he can be warmed by your body heat.

It is worth a shot, or you can take him to the vet. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## IOVERATS

I hope Ras is okay.

Good luck with your mouse, my friends mouse had a cold last week and she thought he was going to pass away, but luckily he turned out fine, she had her two rats in the same room, and didn't really think much about it and they were fine, she took them to the vets for a check up and she has the same vet as mine so she slipped her a free check up . I'm sure your precious Ras will be fine, and I hope your mouse pulls through  Good luck.


----------



## unlikelyfather

Mini update: LD's still with me, at least at the moment. He seems all right right now, and is eating, drinking, going to the bathroom. Being placed on a hot water bottle for about an hour after I first found him really did the trick. I'm keeping a close eye on him. He's not in a cold area of the house, it's been warm and he's been through colder, but he is getting older too.


----------

